# How do you remove tacky/sticky feel on leather steering wheel (Pathnder SE)



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

Not sure if this should be here or in the detailing forum, but since this is an interior piece, I put it here.

Anyway, I have an 04 Pathfinder SE and the leather steering wheel has an extreme tacky or sticky condition. Every time I remove my hand from anywhere between the 9:00 and 3:00 positions, I have to peel my hand off the wheel.

The PF lives outside everyday. The upper third of the wheel does show minor wear and possible sun damage (minor cracking), but the color is not faded. 

What products can I use to remove this sticky condition? I was going to use some facial cleaning cloths to clean the wheel and then apply some neutral (clear) shoe polish to help protect the leather. Or should I use something more along the lines of a leather restorer? 

FWIW, I do not use Armour All products. I do have Meguire's leather wipes and 303 Protectant that I use in my GTI.

Suggestions and product recommendations welcome. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*crickets....*

So, no one has an issue with a sticky steering wheel or any suggestions on how to remedy this.

I have bought some Blue Magic Leather cleaner and conditioner in the efforts to restore the feel and appearance of the leather wheel in our Pathfinder.

But, in the mean time, if anyone has an idea they would like to share, feel free to reply.

:beer:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

It may be the leather dye breaking down from age and sun or it may just be a filthy dirty steering wheel. Id suggest cleaning it with a little dish detergent and warm water. See if the removes the sticky feel and then leather condition the wheel. If it remains sticky, you may need to clean it with something stronger and then re dye and/or clear coat the wheel with a SEM or Color Bond plastic and leather dye.

Just my $.02. GL with it and let us know what you find out.

:thumbup:


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Update: I tried a light application of the Blue Magic leather.vinyl cleaner and I guess the results were okay. The rag was coming up gray, but I suspect it was a combination of dirt and the black dye in the steering wheel. Next, as I applied the Blue Magic leather conditioner, the (clean) rag came up black. The pH balanced conditioner was removing the dye from the wheel. So, I stopped that. 

I'm contemplating sending back the Blue Magic products, but it was only $11 for the two bottles and my GTI has the leatherette seats, so I will possible try it there. If nothing else, Blue Magic does make a cleaner/conditioner gel and I may try that, who knows.

Anyway, back to the Pathfinder wheel. I used some Doc Martin "Dubbin" on the wheel. Yes, this is a brownish paste used to preserve/condition oily leather shoes. In actuality, it did really well. The wheels tackiness has diminished and the wheel is not slick. The Dubbin does not leave a residue on the hands and did better than expected. I will probably do another application of the Dubbin in a few weeks to get more "moisture" back into the leather.


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Sticky feeling*

I used slightly soapy water on a cloth and it cleaned mine-the cloth was dirt brown. 
I did it a few times , then let dry over night.


----------



## renglish (Jun 30, 2004)

I use bickmore products- they are primarily for saddles and tack but work awesome
http://www.bickmore.com/bickmore/
a little pricey but the leather cleaner followed by leather conditioner.... and my wheel isn't sticky/tacky anymore- but give it 24 hours to soak in/dry after working it over.


----------

